# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  ** بازار کار کدام بهتره؟؟

## melodii

سلام وقت بخیر 
از بین شاخه های مربوط به بهداشت کدامش بهتره ؟ و اینکه تفاوت بین بهداشت عمومی ، بهداشت حرفه ایی و بهداشت محیط زیست  با هم چیه؟  
ممنون

----------


## tiny-ghost

بهداشت عمومی بهتره

----------


## melodii

> بهداشت عمومی بهتره


ممنونم. ممکنه درمورد هر کدام توضیح بدید ؟

----------


## tiny-ghost

راستش زیاد سر در نمیارم.ولی بهداشت عمومیا تو مراکز درمانی یا تو مدارس استخدام میشن.استخدامش بیشتره

----------

